# What's the best way to gain some knowledge on Coffee?



## Deirdre (May 10, 2013)

Hello,

I am very interested in trying to roast coffee but feel I need a bit more knowledge before I proceed. I use a semiautomatic espresso machine at work but wouldn't count myself as a barista.

Would it be advantageous to take a barista course first or should I try another course to find out more about Coffee beans, how to serve, how to roast and cupping. I feel a bit overwhelmed by everyone's knowledge. Any suggestions on my next step to take?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Deidre and welcome to Coffee Forums UK

I think the most sensible route would be to undertake a barista course first before getting into roasting.

How to prepare, serve and craft speciality coffee drinks is a skill in itself and will naturally lead into coffee exploration.

This of it as learning to drive a car then becoming a mechanic or engineer.

When learning to drive someone else has already provided the car and its parts so you can focus on driving.

If you want to make a car before learning to drive then start roasting first.

Does this make sense?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I agree with Glenn, take a Barista course. Maybe hire someone to spend some time with you and your machine?

If you have a decent local roaster near you, ask them about cupping courses and get on one of those soon after.

If you aren't buying freshly roasted beans yet then get some from one of the roasters listed on the beans subforum, Has Bean run cupping courses and sell great beans.

That should give you much greater insight into coffee.


----------



## Deirdre (May 10, 2013)

Thanks Glenn, yes it makes sense. My instinct was to take a barista course first and cupping course after.


----------



## Deirdre (May 10, 2013)

Hey Aaron, Thanks for the advice. You have confirmed what I was thinking should be my next step. We get freshly roasted beans from a fairly local supplier and they spent time with us showing us how to foam and learn the basic coffee drinks when opening our shop 3 years ago but I have no formal training and techniques keep changing and new drinks are being created... Will look into Has Bean for cupping courses, thanks for the tip!!


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I'd have tour supplier should be able to help you out with some support and training if you think you need it, set up some cupping for you and maybe let you spend a day with them whilst they roast?


----------



## matisse (Jul 21, 2010)

buy good coffee, study brewing and improve your pallete. only by utilising the feedback provided by your taste evaluations will you improve as a brewer and a roaster. Barsita courses are ok, but most will just teach you the mechanics. the bes money you can spend is on some good scales, a great grinder and great coffee.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

You need to drink a wide range of roast, geographical and varietal types. A cupping session or 3 will soon have your palate educated.

A barista course would be an excellent way to learn the basics, then its a case of make drinks, taste, adjust, repeat & repeat.

Brewed coffee is a lot cheaper to purchase a set-up for, espresso is far more costly and takes real dedication to get good results.


----------

